

Siri for Social, Quin wins Facebook Hackathon Finals - gailees
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/12/01/facebook-university-hackathon-2012-winner-university-of-waterloo/

======
gailees
Check out the University of Waterloo's open source code for the project:
<https://github.com/sgreenlay/PYLONS>

